
Hackathon Starter Kit - nilsandrey
https://twitter.com/_nerdeveloper/status/1183686688234717184
======
nilsandrey
"Obinna Odiriony @_nerdeveloper made a template called _Hackathon Starter
Kit_. A Node.js app with Signup, Login(Local, Github, Facebook, Twitter,
Google, etc), Realtime monitoring, CRUD, Mailing + PWA support and more."

Demo: [https://hackathon-slhbx5lcqq-uc.a.run.app](https://hackathon-
slhbx5lcqq-uc.a.run.app) Github: [https://github.com/nerdeveloper/hackathon-
starter-kit](https://github.com/nerdeveloper/hackathon-starter-kit)

------
jdauriemma
Even the README itself is useful as a standalone document. Well done!

